# Disney Dining Question- Adult vs Kid's meals



## icydog (Apr 15, 2008)

One of my renters wants to include her dad on the dining plan. He is only going to be there for three of the five nights they rented. They have two kids age 5 and 7, and one age 3. 

My questions are these: 
*if they opt for the dining plan for two adults three kids can her dad use the child's credits for the three days he is there?* 

*How is the dining plan shown. 
Does it reflect number of adults and the number of children's meals allocated or does it put it into one lump sum for meals, in this case 5 x 5 sitdown meals, 5x5 counter service meals and 5x5 snacks? 

When you show your key to the world is their any indication of the number of meals owed to you?  *

Thanks Marylyn


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 15, 2008)

> One of my renters wants to include her dad on the dining plan. He is only going to be there for three of the five nights they rented. They have two kids age 5 and 7, and one age 3.



Everyone listed on the reservation will be charged for the entire length of stay, for the meal plan. The only way around that is not to include her dad on the reservation. If he is using DME, then they will be charged for 5 nights of the dining plan for him.



> My questions are these:
> *if they opt for the dining plan for two adults three kids can her dad use the child's credits for the three days he is there?*



No



> How is the dining plan shown.
> Does it reflect number of adults and the number of children's meals allocated or does it put it into one lump sum for meals, in this case 5 x 5 sitdown meals, 5x5 counter service meals and 5x5 snacks?



Everytime you use a credit, the reciept will indicated how many credits you have left to use durnig your stay.



> When you show your key to the world is their any indication of the number of meals owed to you?



See above answer. 

Its actually easy to share snack and counter service credits, but table service credits can and will be regulated. You can not use child TS credits for an Adult.


----------



## Dean (Apr 20, 2008)

icydog said:


> One of my renters wants to include her dad on the dining plan. He is only going to be there for three of the five nights they rented. They have two kids age 5 and 7, and one age 3.
> 
> My questions are these:
> *if they opt for the dining plan for two adults three kids can her dad use the child's credits for the three days he is there?*
> ...


Marylyn, it will show the number of adult meals and kids meals on each key card broken down by counter service and table service, there is no distinction on snacks.  The best option for this type of situation and for one to be honest, is to get if for the entire LOS and plan accordingly with Signatures to use up extra credits or to not get the DDP and opt for the DDE instead if an annual pass or florida residency is involved.  Of course they could get separate reservations for the time with the added person.  And they will likely not be able to add that person if they are in a 1 BR anyway due to the occupancy issues.


----------

